# Turbo GA16 update



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Project Pictures

More work done, you can see the nice fab. work that John from O2Induction did on the Disco Potato. Click the above link! 

Teaser pic.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

HOLY HOT DAMN!! Lookin' good man!! gonna hafta see this in person!!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

damn is right!
i want one of those


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Beautiful stuff, sometimes browsing this site I get pretty jealous...
:thumbup:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I am always amazed with the work you put in your car Wes. So do you actually do all of the work, or do you have a team of specialized munchkins hidden in your garage? If so can I use them for a while?
P.S. I love your car...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> I am always amazed with the work you put in your car Wes. So do you actually do all of the work, or do you have a team of specialized munchkins hidden in your garage? If so can I use them for a while?
> P.S. I love your car...


I wish I had a team of munchkins.... I was slaving all day today on the build-up. but the new coolant lines are awesome and the new layout of all the piping is sooo much cleaner than the old setup. All of the items I was not 100% happy with on the initial turbo setup are no longer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Update*

Started the car yesterday, bled coolant and the like. Now I just need to reset the timing and whatnot before I take it for a spin. 










Rest of the pics. are on the site.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn Wes!!! Your car gets more "drool-on-the-keyboard" beautiful everytime I look at it. Nice work. Now I REALLY need to come look at it.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

That car is amazing. The engine work is one of the best things about the car. The time and effort you put into it really shows. I hardly browse NPM.com anymore because I just get jealous of all the cars and plus I dont have my Nissan anymore..when I did have it though Id go on there every week and check things out. But anyway, keep up the good work and keep representing for the GA16's


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Your car just gets better and better each time I see it. All your hard work is paying off and it shows in the end result. You have a real clean set-up. I just wish I had the time to get mine where it needs to be. 

Get a T3 set-up and give me the potato.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Your car just gets better and better each time I see it. All your hard work is paying off and it shows in the end result. You have a real clean set-up. I just wish I had the time to get mine where it needs to be.
> 
> Get a T3 set-up and give me the potato.


Thanks for the kind words guys. I think you proposed me giving you the potato when I got bored with it before... HAHA I still need to drive it. I have been sick so I have not felt up to doing the plugs and timing, not to mention the weather has been crappy here as well.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

real nice
like was said, the motor work looks top notch

curious to see what kind of numbers you push out


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

looks good wes ... keep us updated 
-dave


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks guys, car is pretty insane thus far. I didn't realize that the WG on the potato is set to 16 PSI right out of the box so the first drive was interesting. One thing for sure is that the potato is VERY responsive. Even in 2nd gear at about 1500 RPM's when you hit the gas instant wheelspin at 16 PSI. 

Needless to say I did not boost it but once or twice given the boost pressure, I am going to adjust the Wastegate and see how low I can get it set.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wes said:


> Thanks guys, car is pretty insane thus far. I didn't realize that the WG on the potato is set to 16 PSI right out of the box so the first drive was interesting. One thing for sure is that the potato is VERY responsive. Even in 2nd gear at about 1500 RPM's when you hit the gas instant wheelspin at 16 PSI.
> 
> Needless to say I did not boost it but once or twice given the boost pressure, I am going to adjust the Wastegate and see how low I can get it set.


Sounds like someone is going to need a FEW sets of tires.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Holy cow, 16psi! That's like what 275-280whp??? NICE WORK!!! :thumbup: 

(Sorry I was busy when you AIM'd me, was watching AvP...  )


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Good job Wes. :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

yea...on the road again :thumbup: :hal:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> Holy cow, 16psi! That's like what 275-280whp??? NICE WORK!!! :thumbup:
> 
> (Sorry I was busy when you AIM'd me, was watching AvP...  )


I doubt it's that high... but getting there.. I've actually hit up to 20psi on mine several times... just never dyno tested it above 14 psi... that's the point where the 240 maf begins getting squirley, Plus the testing at JWT was on the conservative side... which is good for keeping it safe and of course suited the goals at the time 

Can't wait to see the rest Wes....keep up the great work!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks guys. As far as WHP I have no idea, but never before did the tires spin like that at such a low RPM. 

Anyway I fixed the WG today and it came out pretty sweet. I now have more adjustbility and if I did my testing correctly it should now open at 9 PSI maybe 8. 

I figured out some other small issues that are keeping the car from being perfect so I am going to work those bugs out before I go out boosting again. 

If I want to push the envelope the install has to be PERFECT... 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

For those keeping up the car is now 100% ready to roll. Sorted out all the small issues and as soon as the ice is off these godforsaken roads I wil have more to tell!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wes said:


> For those keeping up the car is now 100% ready to roll. Sorted out all the small issues and as soon as the ice is off these godforsaken roads I wil have more to tell!


OH, come on, Wes!! Don't let a little ICE stand in your way!! It's not like you've spent that much money on that car.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Its always nice to have a car like this to show when others say why would you do that to a GA16.. Keep it all up


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

wes' b14


----------

